# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Bạn nào có phần mềm quản lý phòng net viết bằng VB có CSDL shrea vời

## devico

Hiện tại mình rất cần 1 phần mềm quản lý phòng net viết bằng VB .Bạn nào có share cho mình tham khảo với nha . yahoo mình la : [email protected]..Thanks trước

----------

